# This is SO COOL



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love'd it. My neighbors would crap their pants.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That is soooo cool, unfortunately my neighbors would probably shoot me if I put something like that up!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just too cool. I'd love to see how they rigged the coffin movement.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very very cool. That took alot of work, and i love the way the coffin turns and opens.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah!! I would love to do that!! Freak out everybody! hehehe


What this?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like a frustrated haunter wanting to come out of the....um....coffin. That's great. Wonder what the neighbor's think about that playing every night?....presuming of course it does.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

His Halloween video is even better!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I really need that!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh yeah! I want to live next door to them.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow! That is too cool.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome! You go, Crazy Uncle Steve!


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

OH man! crazy Uncle Steve is what i want to do so bad in my neighbor hood.
There are so many people with there whacked out crazy Xmas lights. So of course when i display my Halloween display for Halloween people always ask why? Why do this etc where do you put it and so on. So this would make all the Xmas people orange and black with envy instead of red and green. Uncle Steve i need your help!!! HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I bet he is soooo sick of those songs...


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Neighbors wouldn't kill me. Wife would. She instituted a strict white light, nothing-that-moves policy for Christmas. Probably smart.


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

I'm in that boat with you randomr8, except the ol' man would have my head.
I'd hate to have that light bill, but it is sweet!
Rock on Uncle Steve!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

*stands and applauds

What great video's and creativity!! (of course I love N.B.C. too!)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have never been enamoured of the huge dancing light display but I have to say that the rotating coffin is pretty shweet!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow a coffin in the yard at christmas that's my kind of display.Thanks for posting the vid.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Those videos are awesome! I already have a Christmas lightshow but this would be so cool to add. Wish I knew how to make one...already have the coffin, just need the "talking jack" & mechanism...Oh well, I can dream...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

those are beyond awesome! i would love to know how to set something like that up!


----------

